# Visa for home owners



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I heard on the grapevine yesterday that the rule about issuing residency visas to home buyers has been reintroduced. Can anyone confirm?

cheers


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I can confirm that for Emaar properties, it is possible to request a 3 years residence visa.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

and what are you supposed to do after the 3 years are over? do they at least renew the 3 year residence visa or is it just a one time thing?


----------

